# John Deere 325 Snow blower / thrower



## ccarlin325 (Nov 10, 2010)

Any recommendations on which model to get? Do they make 2 stage blowers for the 325?


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

They do make a blower for the JD325 garden tractor. Though I don’t have the number it is a 42” unit powered like the mowing deck and has manual chute control.

Attached is a CL ad for the blower. The photos will help in your search. This one can be had for$450 if Your in the area. It’s in almost brand new condition.

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/d/baroda-john-deere-42-snowblower-for/7046288809.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF ccarlin325

He raised the price $150 as now it's listed at $600 firm.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

Call the guy, or send a note thru Craigs, he might drop the price. Hey, we are half way thru winter snow blowing!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The original post is 10 years old. Perhaps the person posting the ad is also the seller. 

When I originally checked the ad listing, it was $600 then too, perhaps the implication is he's the seller, and is willing to do $450? Otherwise it's tough to say that some other person would sell it for a specific amount less than they're asking, I'd think.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not enough coffee. :images: I had to go back a number of times and didn't catch the 2010 date. Just kind of blended in for me.



.
Good eye RedOctobyr :bowing:

.


----------

